# the small furry holiday hotel boarding service



## guineamadness (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi there my name is Donna Wilson and I have opened a boarding service for small animals (sorry no dogs/cats/reptiles).

I am fully insured, and have the qualifications to provide the proper care for your pet as you go on holiday, have a party, moving home, and funerals.

I also have a grooming service for rabbits/guinea pigs/rats/ferrets etc, which includes, wash and dry £6, wash/dry/clip/nail clipping £10, cleaning dirty bums £3, cleaning guineapig impactions £2, nail clipping £3.50, free when boarding .

as i have just opened all pets will be kept indoors in own cages, which I am happy to come to your home and pick up for you (west lothian area only).

dry food must be provided by the owner to ensure pet does not get a upset tummy, all hay, veg and treats will be provided. fresh water twice daily.

all rabbits/ferrets must be vaccinated 2 weeks before boarding, proof must be provided.

pets must be transported in a safe, escape proof pet carrier.

dog walking available (whitburn only)

exercise is important all pets will have run of house downstairs, so livingroom and hall is theirs for the run.

I wanted to start this business as I wanted to help owners feel secure about leaving their pets in a safe environment, while they went on holiday. I want to provide the pet with their own holiday, and a home away from home.

my main website: thesmallfurryholidayhotel.weebly.com
my facebook website: www.facebook.com/furryfriendsholidayhotel
my email: [email protected]
mobile: 07528002422


----------



## guineamadness (Nov 26, 2013)

I am selling gift vouchers that can be used on any of my services if anyone is interested please contact me on 07528002422, or email me on [email protected]

I have spaces for over christmas if anyone needs a boarding service, for their beautiful pets.


----------



## guineamadness (Nov 26, 2013)

hi there I am now doing a board one pet get another boarded for free do u live in scotland and need a reliable person to care for ur pet while u go on holiday, I am here 24/7 so please contact me on 07528002422 thank you donna wilson


----------



## guineamadness (Nov 26, 2013)

Photo competition for small animals sorry no cats or dogs, the winner will be picked on the 16th of december and will recieve a gift voucher for £10 and £5 of any of my services, interested just go to www.facebook.com/furryfriendsholidayhotel and post ur little friends on my page go on spoil ur little ones and the winner becomes my profile cover for the month


----------



## guineamadness (Nov 26, 2013)

I am opening up my home for viewing if anyone is interested call me on 07528002422 for an appointment, I have lowered my prices and have offers to help everyone out, I am looking forward to meeting you, you can book for any occasion, and any season, I am open 365 days a year.:thumbup1:

please let me know what you think of my service here


----------



## guineamadness (Nov 26, 2013)

My Business Cards have arrived


----------



## guineamadness (Nov 26, 2013)

been a successful year over 40 pets have stayed and have now opened a guinea pig and hamster rescue cannot wait for next year, love all my guests and have made friends with their owners i am very happy.:thumbup:


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

Hi, can I just mention that rabbits shouldn't be bathed (I'm sure running a boarding business you will know this but you mention you charge for baths and rabbits in the same sentence)


----------



## guineamadness (Nov 26, 2013)

catherine09 said:


> Hi, can I just mention that rabbits shouldn't be bathed (I'm sure running a boarding business you will know this but you mention you charge for baths and rabbits in the same sentence)


Yeah I groom piggies and dematt rabbits (sorry for the mixup thanks for pointing it out.):thumbsup: and nail clip


----------

